# I probably killed my java ferns- any advice?



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Okay, so I had some diatoms and they were on my plants. I read somewhere they a 1/20 bleach dip would help. I dipped my anubias nana petite and ferns for 30 seconds and rinsed them. The anubias did really well. Before the dip the diatoms would not come off, even with a toothbrush. After they brushed off with my fingers and now they're doing fine.

The java ferns however, are struggling. Black on some of the edges. One of the leaves that was started to grow one of those new plants/ buds broke off. 

My question is this: if I leave the leaf in the tank will the new plant continue to grow? It has a few roots already sprouting from it, or should I just remove it from the tank?


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Java fern is really hardy. It's up to you if you want to leave it. I overdosed treating mine with hydrogen peroxide and yes some leaves died, but then had a bunch of new leaves come. Also, you may see some baby java ferns on the tips of dying leaves.

Eta: just noticed you mention baby java fern. You can take the broken leaf and put it in a bowl. Or container of water and the baby will grow. If it is big enough, you can try ripping the corner away with the baby attached and put it in your tank, float baby ferns in a breeder box, etc.


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

So that the parent leaf is already broken from the main plant will not hurt the baby java from growing on that leaf because it has roots? Do I understand that right? Even though it has no rhizome/is unattached to the rhizome?


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

The baby should be fine even though parent leaf is not attached to the rizome. I have a bunch of babies that are on broken off leaves, or that I detached from the parent leaf.


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the help. I'll leave the leaf floating in the tank.


----------

